# poverty-spec (αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία)



## Thanasoulis

Γεια σας.
Πώς θα αποδίδατε τον όρο poverty-spec όσον αφορά τα αυτοκίνητα;
Σας δίνω ένα παράδειγμα μιας πρότασης εδώ:

Typically used when talking about a new car because you, the owner, cheaped out on the options list! Example? The 3-series BMW with the smallest engine, 15 inch plain tires, bottom-end awful sound system with no auxiliary input, no navigation, zero-additional options is a "poverty-spec" BMW.

Can be used to refer to almost any car...


----------



## Helleno File

Hi Thanasoulis. I don't know how this phrase would be expressed in Greek (though see below) but in view of the lack of comment so far I'll offer some perspective from an English speaker's perspective. Sorry if this is already blindingly obvious to you.

I've never come across the phrase "poverty spec" before and I wonder if it might even be newly created by the writer - other native speakers may know better. Spec is a widely used abbreviation for "specification". Although unabbreviated that can obviously mean the act or process of specifying, here as often it means a list (real or metaphorical) of important or attractive features or components of some piece of equipment or technology - anything from a mobile to a dishwasher, TV, car or even bigger. It could be used less commonly for something not technical such as a sofa or a patio door but that would particularly mean its dimensions. My dictionary gives "προδιαγραφές" but I don't know if that is the same thing. Any thoughts on that?

A "poverty-spec BMW" according to the writer is a BMW that the purchaser can only afford if s/he selects the cheapest options. In other words people may think you have a smart car until they look at it more closely. It's a pretty damning, snobby phrase IMHO!

In Greek - ένα BMW με τα φτηνότερα εξαρτήματα για έναν φτωχό άνθρωπο -??? Ten words for English three!


----------



## ioanell

Helleno File said:


> A "poverty-spec BMW" according to the writer is a BMW that the purchaser can only afford if s/he selects the cheapest options. In other words people may think you have a smart car until they look at it more closely. It's a pretty damning, snobby phrase IMHO!




Perhaps it could be rendered with just three (Greek) words: "Ένα φτωχικών προδιαγραφών BMW" or alternatively with four: "Ένα φτηνιάρικο BMW για φτωχούς"


----------



## Helleno File

ioanell said:


> Perhaps it could be rendered with just three (Greek) words: "Ένα φτωχικών προδιαγραφών BMW" or alternatively with four: "Ένα φτηνιάρικο BMW για φτωχούς"


Μπράβο ioanell! 

So προδιαγραφές is ok for "spec" in this context? Is the use of the descriptive genitive before the noun common in coloquial speech? Φτηνιάρης, -α, -ικο is new to me and would translate the very colloquial English "cheapo".


----------



## ioanell

Helleno File said:


> So προδιαγραφές is ok for "spec" in this context?


Absolutely.


Helleno File said:


> Is the use of the descriptive genitive before the noun common in coloquial speech?


The most cases of this adjectival use of genitive will be met in written language. 


Helleno File said:


> Φτηνιάρης, -α, -ικο is new to me and would translate the very colloquial English "cheapo"


 
Φτηνιάρης, -α, -ικο is also very colloquial in Greek.


----------



## Thanasoulis

Λοιπόν, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Ρώτησα κι αλλού.
Σκεφτόμουν αρχικά τον όρο _λιτός._ Λιτών προδιαγραφών για παράδειγμα.
Άλλες προτάσεις ήταν η _φθηνή έκδοση_ ή το _φθηνό μοντέλο._


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks ioanell - tremendous comments!


----------



## ioanell

You 're welcome, Helleno File!


----------



## Andrious

Μια άλλη επιλογή είναι "_για χαμηλά βαλάντια_".


----------

